# Another 565/585 sizing question



## Guy (Dec 30, 2006)

*Is a Look suitable for me?*

This is my first post so 'hello' to all!

I'm on the hunt for a new frame+fork for the 2007 season and really fancy the Look 565 or (funds permitting) 585. Using the 'Competitive Cyclist' fit calculator my measurements are:

Gender: Male
Inseam: 83.5cm, 32.9"
Trunk: 62cm, 24.4"
Forearm: 34cm, 13.4"
Arm: 62.5cm, 24.6"
Thigh: 62cm, 24.4"
Lower Leg: 54cm, 21.3"
Sternal Notch: 143.5cm, 56.5"
Total Body Height: 176cm, 69.3"

Measurements from my current bike are:
Top Tube: 53.5cm
Seat Tube: 52cm
Saddle-BB (following seat tube angle): 78.5cm
Saddle-Floor (vertical): 102.5cm
Stem: 12.5cm
(these may be a little out as I was judging centre-of-tubing and top-of-saddle by eye).

I use 172.5mm cranks. To get an idea of the proportions, a photo is here: https://www.abergavennyrc.org.uk/bike.jpg (excuse the decor - we are renovating the kitchen!)

My questions are:
1. Do my proportions lend themselves to a Look frame?
2. If so, what size?
3. Am I in proportion or do I have long legs/torso?

Thanks very much for any help or advice. Hopefully I've provided enough information.

Cheers, Guy.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*comments....*

For a small rider, I usually have about as extreme (short torso) proportioning as anyone. You're 8cm taller and you've got only .5cm more inseam. The saddle height does not make sense. It seems much too high for your inseam. Did you measure your inseam to saddle-like crotch contact in bare feet? FWIW, I have an 83cm inseam and a 73cm saddle height. A saddle height that is 10cm less than inseam is quite common. Try measuring the saddle height vertically from the floor to the top of the saddle (near the middle) and post that dimension.

If you like the fit of your current bike, it's simple to compare a new frame to it, if you provide the right info. You must include the seat tube angle, or the TT length means nothing. Another vital piece of information is the height of your handlebars , measured vertically from the ground to the top of the bars. Most likely you would need a 53cm, to accomodate your saddle height. The 53cm has longer 54.5cm TT and a fairly steep STA of 73.75 which will probably require a 110mm stem.

www.coloradocyclist.com/bikefit


----------



## Guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi C-40. I've read your advice to others so really appreciate your input.

Yes, my inseam was measured in bare feet.

My saddle to floor vertical measurement is about 102cm (see https://www.abergavennyrc.org.uk/height.jpg). Saddle to bottom-bracket, following the seat tube, is 78.5cm.

Handlebar height was about 88cm. Really thinking about it, my bars were too low. I've now flipped the stem to give me a 90cm drop to the floor. My saddle height feels OK but judging by the photo it does appear as if I am over-extending. Could you look at https://www.abergavennyrc.org.uk/position.jpg and let me know what you think?

Unfortunately, I do not have equipment to measure the seat-tube angle.

I've had my current bike for 8 years so this is the first time I've really examined whether I am positioned correctly. I do suffer with slight neck, shoulder and lower back ache but always assumed this was part-and-parcel of road racing/training.

Ultimately, I will seek the advice of my Look dealer and try to get measured accurately but I just wanted some fore-knowledge.

Thanks very much!


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*too high...*

I'd say your saddle is much too high. Years ago I followed the bad advice to keep raising my saddle until my hips rocked, then lower it a bit. The result was a saddle that was much too high. It eventually caused lower back aches from over extending the legs.

One rule of thumb is adjust the saddle so the foot is horizontal at the bottom of the stroke, with the leg locked out. Then when you pedal, a heel rise of about 2cm will create a leg angle that's close to the optimal 30 degrees between the upper and lower leg.

Most likely you'll need a 53cm LOOK.


----------



## Guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Thanks C-40. Just completed a ride with the higher handlebars and they felt OK - less strain on my neck. I'll work on gradually lowering the saddle to the position you outlined.

Thanks again for your time. Hopefully I'll be posting to the gallery section in a few weeks with my new Look!

Cheers,
Guy.


----------



## rensho (Aug 5, 2003)

I just came off a 53, and went to a 51.
You're 2" taller, and inseam is 1.5" longer. 

The cockpit on my 51 still feels cramped, but that is only due to riding my 53 so much. I don't think a rider could be much taller than me and still fit a 51. For you, I agree with C40, you're a 53. A good fit on a 53 at that.
Your current bike seems short up top for you. 53ETT is what i'd ride.

A 14cm drop, saddle to bar, is extreme. One would need some pretty good flexibility, as well as long arms to make that comfy. Rule of thumb is shoot for 0-4" of bar drop. 4" is getting to be on the low side as well. My back and neck like the setting at 2-3".


----------



## Guy (Dec 30, 2006)

Hi rensho. Yep, you're right, my saddle-handlebar drop is too much.

My current bike was actually custom built but I can't remember whether they simply adjusted the jig to replicate my previous setup or not. Maybe they thought I wanted a time-trialling position! I've been riding that way for 8 years so adjusting to a higher-handlebar-lower-saddle ride is going to feel weird but I will persevere.

Anyway, I am now satisfied that a 53 Look will be appropriate.

Thanks for replying,
Guy


----------

